# Personal injury - settlement talks



## cmalone (21 Jul 2017)

can anyone explain how settlement talks normally work out. Case passed Piab- as two road accidents personal injuries occurred within less that 24 months . Now solicitor says settlement talks arranged outside court for a particular time. Does this mean case could be settled ? Insurer admitted liability for one accident. Other I think is apportionment.


----------



## DirectDevil (25 Jul 2017)

You show up. Your solicitor shows up. If counsel has been instructed by your solicitor they turn up if you are having the meeting at the court house. They speak to the insurers or solicitors or counsel for the other side. They barter with each other with offer and counter-offer.

Eventually, the final offer from the other side will be made. Your team will convey that to you and recommend that you accept or reject it.

The right and the responsibility for the final decision to accept or reject is actually yours.

So, the case might be settled by negotiation. If the offer is good and reasonable it is often better than the trouble of going to trial and you get your funds reasonably quickly.


----------



## cmalone (27 Jul 2017)

Thanks for details. How does the agreed settlement work - does it go to court to get mentioned or listed ? Also what is typical timeframe.


----------



## DirectDevil (28 Jul 2017)

cmalone said:


> Thanks for details. How does the agreed settlement work - does it go to court to get mentioned or listed ? Also what is typical timeframe.



Certain types of settlement have to ruled (formally approved) in court by a judge before they can be completed.
For an ordinary personal injuries action for an adult there is no such requirement.
The timeframe to receive your settlement cheque depends on how quickly the defendant's insurers issue the cheque. If you settled to-day I would expect to see the cheque in the post box in a few weeks time.


----------



## thedaddyman (28 Jul 2017)

When you hear about a case being settled on the "steps of the court" that is often literally what happens. I was waiting as a witness in the High Court once and a barrister was in and out to the people sitting next to me giving updates on offers as an attempt was being made to settle


----------



## cmalone (30 Jul 2017)

Do these cases get registered somewhere. Where can I look up out of court settlements / awards ?


----------



## Ravima (9 Aug 2017)

No, they don't.


----------

